# Trailer is fishtailing on the highway...HELP!



## iridehorses

There are tons of reasons that would cause fishtailing.

♦ Unequal tire pressure
♦ A suspension problem with the trailer
♦ A suspension problem with the truck (too much tongue weight/bad shocks)
♦ Bad alignment with your truck
♦ Previous accident with the trailer - missalignment of the axles
♦ Unequal tire sizes on the trailer (you need all 4 to match)

I'm sure I missed a few but those would be the first things I would check.


----------



## MIEventer

I would definately be contacting the maker of the trailer and find out what they say about it...and if you can, get it to a shop and have it looked over.


----------



## maura

What size and kind of vehicle as you using to haul it, and how is your hitch constructed?

Does the trailer sit absolutely level on the hitch, or is it front or back heavy?

Do you use anti-sway bars or hitch stabilizer bars?


----------



## Horseluvr88

iridehorses said:


> There are tons of reasons that would cause fishtailing.
> 
> ♦ Unequal tire pressure
> ♦ A suspension problem with the trailer
> ♦ A suspension problem with the truck (too much tongue weight/bad shocks)
> ♦ Bad alignment with your truck
> ♦ Previous accident with the trailer - missalignment of the axles
> ♦ Unequal tire sizes on the trailer (you need all 4 to match)
> 
> I'm sure I missed a few but those would be the first things I would check.


Oh gosh!!! Thank you... I'm really new at this so I really appreciate any advice!!!


----------



## Horseluvr88

MIEventer said:


> I would definately be contacting the maker of the trailer and find out what they say about it...and if you can, get it to a shop and have it looked over.


 I probably will do that, cause I don't want anything happening to my babies!! Thanks


----------



## Horseluvr88

maura said:


> What size and kind of vehicle as you using to haul it, and how is your hitch constructed?
> 
> Does the trailer sit absolutely level on the hitch, or is it front or back heavy?
> 
> Do you use anti-sway bars or hitch stabilizer bars?


I have a 2008 Nissan Frontier Nismo.. its suppose to haul 10,000 pounds(the trailer is about 3,500 pounds)... And it has a reese hitch.. I guess its level.. I may have to check for sure. As far as sway bars go, I don't think it does have them, how do I tell. I'm new at this trailer thing I always had a friend take me places.... Thank you for your help!


----------



## Horseluvr88

Oh, you know, I hink one of the tires was a little low that day.. I remember someone pointing that out to me.... Would that cause that???


----------



## maura

That the trailer is level is pretty critical. How big is the trailer and what type is it - straight load or slant load? 2 horse or larger? When you have horses on the trailer, you want 60% of the weight in front of the trailer axle. If the trailer is unevenly or badly loaded, it can definitely cause fishtailing. 

Is there anyone locally with experinece with horse trailers and hauling (preferably someone who's hauled horses - hauling a boat or a camper is not the same thing) you can get to take a look at it and trouble shoot it with you?

Could you post a photo of the rig?

I personally always used hitch stabilizer bars. However, I'm reluctant to recommend spending money on new equipment when the problem may have an easier fix.


----------



## Horseluvr88

maura said:


> That the trailer is level is pretty critical. How big is the trailer and what type is it - straight load or slant load? 2 horse or larger? When you have horses on the trailer, you want 60% of the weight in front of the trailer axle. If the trailer is unevenly or badly loaded, it can definitely cause fishtailing.
> 
> Is there anyone locally with experinece with horse trailers and hauling (preferably someone who's hauled horses - hauling a boat or a camper is not the same thing) you can get to take a look at it and trouble shoot it with you?
> 
> Could you post a photo of the rig?
> 
> I personally always used hitch stabilizer bars. However, I'm reluctant to recommend spending money on new equipment when the problem may have an easier fix.


 I will get a picture this morning and post it.... Thank you


----------



## churumbeque

WARNING
either you posted the wrong truck or you have your towing capacities wrong. That truck is only rated to pull 3500 pds - 6300 max depending on your model. YOUR TRUCK IS TOO SMALL is more likely the problem


----------



## iridehorses

churumbeque said:


> WARNING
> either you posted the wrong truck or you have your towing capacities wrong. That truck is only rated to pull 3500 pds - 6300 max depending on your model. YOUR TRUCK IS TOO SMALL is more likely the problem


Very good point. If it is too short (meaning the wheel base) that can easily cause the problem. I would be more concerned about wheel base then towing capacity. A Featherlite should be a light vehicle and with one horse, shouldn't be a problem at a 3500lb rating but if the wheel base is too small or too short, that will make the rig touchy to drive.

A picture, as maura suggested would be a big help.


----------



## NorthernMama

Lots of really good things already mentioned. Check out everything that IRide suggested, and verify the towing capacity and configuration of your truck. I'm not all that familiar with Nissan products, but I'll bet that if that thing tried to tow 10,000 lbs down the highway you'd be in big trouble in a hurry. 10,000 lbs is a heavy, HEAVY load. For example, my 3/4 ton heavy duty can haul my 2 ton boat on a 1.5 ton trailer (that's 6500 lbs, but it's not too happy about it.) I'll bet that Nissan, even with the "off-road" extras will pull 5,000 lbs ok. It should pull that trailer I think. I don't think I'd want to put more than a couple horses in it though. You could take the trailer to a truck stop or wrecking yard and get it weighed as well.

So, if all is OK with the truck and trailer themselves, the most common reason I have seen for fishtailing is improper loading or connection that results in, as mentioned above, not enough weight in the front. If that's the case, what happens is that when the trailer starts to go one way, instead of the truck controlling the trailer, the trailer controls the truck and pulls it sideways. Then you get a vicious fishtail that doesn't end. 

It could be, given that the truck is newer and the trailer is older, that the truck hitch is sitting too high for the trailer, forcing the weight back. Again, as mentioned, should be level and when loaded, you should notice your truck's suspension bearing a good portion of the weight of the load. You may need to take your truck and trailer to a heavy trailer garage to have it set up properly. Don't go to some place like Canadian Tire (or it's equivalent in the US); go to a heavy truck shop where truck drivers go. Or some place that specializes in horse trailers or boat hauling.


----------



## Solon

How fast were you driving? I know speed can be a factor in addition to bad tires- axle issues and some of the others mentioned.


----------



## churumbeque

My point was depending on which engine and such her truck is it may be maxed at capacity with an empty trailer. So put a horse or 2 in it and it will be way over. That truck is not very big at all it is like a sport truck not a full size pick up. Not sure where she came up with it being rated to pull 10K. That is what my Duramax 2500HD is rated at


----------



## MuleWrangler

There is very probably nothing wrong with your trailer, so don't get upset with the seller just yet. There are a few things I would like to add/emphasize to/about the info in this topic (I have been towing all sorts of things with all sorts of vehicles for many years and try to be very familiar with what can go wrong):

1) Fishtailing does not come from towing capacity of your vehicle, but rather wheelbase/tongue load/tongue length. A short, light vehicle towing a longer, heavier trailer is a recipe for problems, and as several folks have said here, you need the proper tongue weight on the hitch. If your hitch was "popping" ("bang" sound and jerk) when you start off from a stop, your tongue weight is probably too light (hitch popping up off the ball and jerking back onto it when you move). You will also have issues if the distance from the end of the trailer tongue to the trailer axles is too short. This can also cause fishtailing.

a) Just FYI--towing over the capacity of your truck will wear out your transmission and engine quickly, but the main issue you will see is with braking. Most people don't think a load is any problem if their truck will *pull* it, but just try to make a quick or panic stop with that load pushing you. Plus, you will wear out your brakes quickly and warp rotors. YOU ARE A DANGER TO YOURSELF AND OTHERS WHEN YOU TOW OVER CAPACITY OF YOUR TOW VEHICLE.

2) You need to make sure your whole rig rides level with the full load in the trailer and truck. Many people discount all the stuff they throw into the back of the truck, but that all adds to your rolling load. Your truck should not squat or bottom out with the trailer loaded properly. If it does, and your truck is rated for the load, the best thing to do is add a set of air-bag helper springs to the back of your truck. They can have air added for trailering and removed for regular driving. The trailer also needs to ride level for safety, tire wear and the comfort of the animals inside. Be sure you have the right drop on your draw bar (part with the ball on it that goes into the receiver on your truck) to make the trailer ride level. 

3) Trailer brakes are also essential, especially when towing a heavier load. I would personally never put my horses in a trailer with no brakes. You must have a brake controller mounted in your vehicle and you need to make sure it is set properly. Used correctly, trailer brakes can help correct a fishtail caused by other means, but are NOT the answer to the fishtailing problem.

4) You MUST also have the proper rated tow equipment on your truck. It needs to be at least Class 3 (rated for 5,000 gross trailer weight and 500 pound tongue weight) and maybe better, depending on your load weight.

5) You also MUST have and use safety chains properly. If the trailer hitch breaks away for any reason, the chains will keep it attached to the truck and not running off across lanes of traffic. What usually happens is the hitch breaks away, the chains catch the trailer and jerk it hard, you respond to the jerk by slamming on the brakes, and the trailer rams into the back of your truck and both pieces come to a halt. Otherwise, the hitch breaks away and the trailer falls behind the truck very quickly, often dropping the hitch into the pavement and flipping the trailer, or it takes off into traffic and kills people.

6) Anti-sway bars and load-leveling hitches are very helpful when towing larger loads, but all of the above must be done before you can consider adding them. They do not make up for improperly loaded trailers or inadequate towing equipment, but can provide safety and comfort when things are done correctly. 

I hope this helps. Trailering, especially with live animals, is not something to be flippant about. You MUST use the right equipment, and properly, or you WILL end up having a very nasty mess at some point--there's no two ways about it. I would strongly suggest going to someone who knows about this stuff and can help you (not someone selling trailers and equipment who wants to get $1,100 out of you for anti-sway equipment).


----------



## maura

Great post, Mule Wrangler. 

Sums it up very nicely.


----------



## Horseluvr88

*Fishtailing trailer Pictures.....*

Here are the pictures of my trailer and truck together... I will admit the truck looks a little small compared to the trailer............. :neutral:


----------



## iridehorses

That is way too much trailer for your truck. Your wheelbase is way too short to be pulling a trailer of that length. What is happening is that any movement of your steering wheel is magnified by the time it gets to your trailer. What is worse is that as a truck passes you, their draft is going to effect the trailer and, in turn, work it's way up to the truck and both are going to sway.

Sway bars may help but you really need a bigger truck or a smaller trailer.

EDIT: btw, your safety chains are a little long and the emergency pin release for your brakes is not set up properly.


----------



## Horseluvr88

iridehorses said:


> That is way too much trailer for your truck. Your wheelbase is way too short to be pulling a trailer of that length. What is happening is that any movement of your steering wheel is magnified by the time it gets to your trailer. What is worse is that as a truck passes you, their draft is going to effect the trailer and, in turn, work it's way up to the truck and both are going to sway.
> 
> Sway bars may help but you really need a bigger truck or a smaller trailer.
> 
> EDIT: btw, your safety chains are a little long and the emergency pin release for your brakes is not set up properly.


Well....not exatly what I wanted to hear:?... But it is what it is... I REALLY appreciate your input.. I am new at this horse hauling thing and want the safety of my horses to be my #1 priority.... I guess my hubby is just gonna have to find me a new truck..... Thank you again!!


----------



## maura

Ditto, ditto, ditto. 

Also, as much as I love trailers with a tack room/dressing room up front, they make it very hard to load the trailer correctly with enough weight forward. 

This trailer requires a bigger truck in *wheel base* and overall body length, not just in towing capacity. And it's the type of rig, because of the length of the trailer, that absolutely benefits from hitch stablizer or anti sway bars. 

One final note: IMO and IME, anything larger that a standard length two horse going short distances locally requires a 3/4 ton truck. Dealers and people how don't haul horses will tell you a 1/2 ton will work. Don't listen. If you're going to do anything other than haul one horse short distances, get a 3/4 ton truck. 

Also, ask for specifics on what the "tow package" is - dealers will tell you it has a "tow package" if it has a hitch mount and a connection for the brakes. A real tow package includes a beefed up suspension, heavy duty radiator and a transmission oil cooler. 

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, looks like an awesome trailer that I'd love to have.

PS - per Iridehorses - The emergency brake cable needs to run free of all other elements of the hitch. It's purpose is to lock the brakes on the trailer and keep it from rolling if the trailer breaks away from the tow vehicle. It can't do that if the cable is hung on another part of the hitch - the cable will break without pulling the pin and setting the breaks. 

Safety chains need to be shorter, and I like beefed up heavier ones. You can cross yours several times or run the clip through the ring on the hitch and fasten them back to themselves. You don't want them dragging or throwing sparks.


----------



## Horseluvr88

maura said:


> Ditto, ditto, ditto.
> 
> Also, as much as I love trailers with a tack room/dressing room up front, they make it very hard to load the trailer correctly with enough weight forward.
> 
> This trailer requires a bigger truck in *wheel base* and overall body length, not just in towing capacity. And it's the type of rig, because of the length of the trailer, that absolutely benefits from hitch stablizer or anti sway bars.
> 
> One final note: IMO and IME, anything larger that a standard length two horse going short distances locally requires a 3/4 ton truck. Dealers and people how don't haul horses will tell you a 1/2 ton will work. Don't listen. If you're going to do anything other than haul one horse short distances, get a 3/4 ton truck.
> 
> Also, ask for specifics on what the "tow package" is - dealers will tell you it has a "tow package" if it has a hitch mount and a connection for the brakes. A real tow package includes a beefed up suspension, heavy duty radiator and a transmission oil cooler.
> 
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, looks like an awesome trailer that I'd love to have.
> 
> PS - per Iridehorses - The emergency brake cable needs to run free of all other elements of the hitch. It's purpose is to lock the brakes on the trailer and keep it from rolling if the trailer breaks away from the tow vehicle. It can't do that if the cable is hung on another part of the hitch - the cable will break without pulling the pin and setting the breaks.
> 
> Safety chains need to be shorter, and I like beefed up heavier ones. You can cross yours several times or run the clip through the ring on the hitch and fasten them back to themselves. You don't want them dragging or throwing sparks.


Thank you so much for the info... I am just learning and I knew i could rely on the wisdom of the forum members!!! I may take it to the trailer people and just see if sway bars will help before i look for another truck.. I will not be traveling more than and hour or so away from home.. but i want my horses safe!!!


----------



## iridehorses

"Horses" as in plural? then sway bars are not going to be very effective - especially in the mountains of NC. As difficult as it may be to say, you need a different truck.


----------



## churumbeque

iridehorses said:


> Very good point. If it is too short (meaning the wheel base) that can easily cause the problem. I would be more concerned about wheel base then towing capacity. A Featherlite should be a light vehicle and with one horse, shouldn't be a problem at a 3500lb rating but if the wheel base is too small or too short, that will make the rig touchy to drive.
> 
> A picture, as maura suggested would be a big help.


Yes when I said TOO SMALL I meant every thing including wheel base, weight, capacity and everything inbetween just didn't spell it out but I knew that a sport truck could not handle a trailer that big. That picture is just plain scary.


----------



## harhaijaka

well now we know where to start girl we will take my trailer next week.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

I saw this thread and thought "truck's not big enough". The pictures confirm it. I argee with churumbeque, I would be scared even passing that on the highway.

As a rule of thumb I don't like to take up more than 50% of the truck's hauling capacity when hauling horses. They are a "live load" so the truck needs enough power to keep going straight even when the horses are moving.

I was able to find a 2006 3/4 ton with a 6.0L engine, a hauling package and 4x4 for under $13,000. They are out there, you just have to have a good mechanic and a few thousand left in the budget for repairs.

Good luck!


----------



## drafts4ever

All the boarders at the barn I'm at have all bought trucks off of Trucktrader.com 

You can search locally owned, private, dealers, whatever and they'll list all the prices, numbers, and whatever else you need to find. It's a great site. Check it out for your new truck and you can always call a dealer to find out the towing abilities of anything you're interested in. 

My trainer refuses to pull anything even a small one horse with anything less than a 3/4 ton. Short or long distances doesn't matter. She's always on the overly safe side which is way better than going with the minimum package, something she's layed into me about making sure I avoid when talking with dealers for trucks.


----------



## Horseluvr88

*Thanks for all the great advice!! It was truly helpful*

Thank you so much for the info... I am just learning and I knew i could rely on the wisdom of the forum members!!!:razz: I may take it to the trailer people and just see if sway bars will help before i look for another truck.. I will not be traveling more than and hour or so away from home.. but i want my horses safe!!!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

If you want your horses to be safe then get the sway bars AND a bigger truck. 

Your rig is dangerous, not only to your horses but everyone else on the road.


----------



## churumbeque

Horseluvr88 said:


> Thank you so much for the info... I am just learning and I knew i could rely on the wisdom of the forum members!!!:razz: I may take it to the trailer people and just see if sway bars will help before i look for another truck.. I will not be traveling more than and hour or so away from home.. but i want my horses safe!!!


If I had a jet ski I might pull it with that truck but not a horse trailer. Just asking for trouble and it said you live in the mountains that is even more risky. Sorry to be harsh but when I saw your rig it just doesn't make sense at all.


----------



## Speed Racer

Your pictures scared me, OP. Seriously.

Waaayyyy too much trailer for that little bitty truck.

Sway bars aren't going to help, and there's no WAY I'd haul horses with that rig. Far too dangerous.

You need a smaller trailer or a bigger truck. That combination you have now is an accident waiting to happen. 

Please don't haul again until you've fixed the problem. Don't need you, your horses, or other innocent people dying because your rig is unsafe. And it is unsafe. Very, very unsafe.


----------



## mls

churumbeque said:


> If I had a jet ski I might pull it with that truck but not a horse trailer. Just asking for trouble and it said you live in the mountains that is even more risky. Sorry to be harsh but when I saw your rig it just doesn't make sense at all.


 
Bingo.

A dealer might tell you that your truck is rated to tow whatever you want. However you need to let them know you are towing LIVE creatures. A jet ski, ATV, boat, etc are not going to move, shift weight into corners etc. Hauling horses is VERY VERY different than hauling a motorized toy.

A lot of the trailer loading and trailer manner issues horses have - are a direct result from the hauling they have had to endure.


----------



## mls

P.S.

Have you ever had a driving lesson - on hauling with horses? Stopping, turning, back up, etc?

If not, may I please suggest one?

One of my boarders mentioned yesterday she is going to get a trailer so she can haul me and my horses instead of the other way around. I did refrain from telling her "No way on God's green earth". I have ridden with her. I will not subject my horses to how she drives - UNLESS she takes lessons.


----------



## Norcal

I agree with the othe posts that your truck is too small for the trailer you are pulling. Also, sway bars will do nothing for you in your current situation. I really suggest at least a 3/4 ton truck with equal too, or more than the towing capacity you need. Look at the GVWR on the trailer and that should give you an idea of the weight involved and the (minimum) capacity that the truck you willneed. You also need to consider the GVCW of both truck, trailer, and contents of both. I noticed that you NC plates showed they were dealer plates. If that is the case, and you have an "in" at a dealership, then you should be able to get all the help you need for the right truck. Don't haul horses with your current setup.


----------



## kevinshorses

And you may want to black out your Licsense Plate next time too.


----------



## Speed Racer

Good idea, Kevin. There are a lot of crazies out there!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

kevinshorses said:


> And you may want to black out your Licsense Plate next time too.


I noticed it was a dealer plate so the OP must have someone in the family that owns or works at a dealership. I would hope they would know about towing capacity, etc.


----------



## Vidaloco

Would a weight distribution hitch help the situation at all? I have one for my trailer and it really helps balancing out the load. I also have the anti-sway which really helps in our Kansas winds.


----------



## Speed Racer

Vida, did you see the pictures? 

The truck is far too small for the trailer, which is why it's fishtailing.


----------



## Vidaloco

Speed Racer said:


> Vida, did you see the pictures?
> 
> The truck is far too small for the trailer, which is why it's fishtailing.


Yes, I saw it. I was just trying to come up with a solution that didn't involve buying a new vehicle. Guess there isn't one....Oh well :-(


----------



## Speed Racer

True. 

If she wants to keep that truck, the only solution is a smaller trailer.

Sway bars on that rig will only get the whole thing weaving around as a unit, not stop it. 

Since it does have dealer plates, maybe she can trade it for something larger.


----------



## xxBarry Godden

Perhaps the trailer when loaded with the horse is out of balance - with too much weight on the back end. Ask a trailer manufacturer for advice.

But perhaps 50 mph is the maximum speed to tow a horse in a trailer anyway.


----------



## churumbeque

But perhaps 50 mph is the maximum speed to tow a horse in a trailer anyway.[/QUOTE]

You must not have horses and tow.


----------



## COQtrhorseman

Get it in for a full trailer inspection.


----------



## Horseluvr88

*I have made an appointment for trailer and truck inspection*

I have made an appointment for trailer and truck inspection... I truly appreciate everyones imput on this issue.. It has helped greatly I will post the verdict when I get it... Thanks again


----------



## churumbeque

I am curious why you would get an inspection? Isn't an inspection to tell if everything works? Your stuff looks new and working just not the proper vehicle to trailer. They do not do inspections here but years ago when they did it was to make sure it was mechanically sound.


----------



## TequilaSunrize

Funny, you posted this on here today. I pulled someone elses trailer today and it did the same thing when I got above 50. I'm not sure what the problem was but it was kinda scary for me, I thought my horse was rocking back in forth in there or something. The trailer was custom built for an Arabian, and my horse is a huge Thoroughbred, so I'm sure that was probably part of the problem. It's a great trailer though. I think my truck needs new tires and an alignment too though... lol!


----------



## iridehorses

TequilaSunrize said:


> I think my truck needs new tires and an alignment too though... lol!


I think that is the more the problem, not that your horse is a different breed.

(BTW, welcome to the forum).


----------



## maura

> Sway bars on that rig will only get the whole thing weaving around as a unit, not stop it. ​




Agreed. In re-reading this thread, I am very sorry I mentioned anti-sway bars or hitch stabilizers before seeing the photo of the rig. I don't want to give anyone the impression that these devices can "fix" a mismatch between the tow vehicle and the trailer. They can't.

To the OP - your trailer is too big for your truck. Nothing is going to change that, and nothing you can add to the rig is going to make it safer or better. You need a bigger truck or a smaller trailer, period. 


I'm not sure what a trailer inspection involves in your state, but it's entirely possible for the rig to pass inspection based on criteria like tire wear, brakes and lights and still be a very unsafe rig.

A wise old timer once told me the question isn't how much your truck can pull, it's how much it can stop. Pulling is easy, stopping is hard. Look at the photos of the rig, imagine the trailer loaded, and imagine braking hard on a steep grade. How likely is it that the trailer will start pushing the truck, or that the trailer will come past the truck because the truck can't hold it?: 


To Tequila Sunrise -

If the trailer sways at 50mph and above, there's a problem other than the breed or size of horse. Figure out what it is and fix it before hauling again. 
​


----------



## Horseluvr88

*truck and trailer inspection...*

I have a girl that I went to school with, that owns a horse trailer/sales and repair business... I meant that i was taking the truck/trailer to her business to just look at it.... Thats what i meant by inspection...


----------



## Speed Racer

Horseluvr, I don't know what you expect your friend to tell you. 

If she's a true friend, she'll tell you the same things we've been saying to you; your truck is too small for that trailer.

Even empty, your trailer is too large and weighs too much for that truck. The idea of you pulling it loaded gives me the heebie-jeebies.

I pull my trailer loaded at 60 mph. and haven't had a problem, but my rig is designed to go together and there aren't any sway, stopping, or load issues.

I won't get into tire pressure for both vehicles, proper maintenance, and brake boxes, because they're irrelevant to this situation. The truck is too small for the trailer and nothing is going to change that.


----------



## ididasku

raise or lower your ball height by 2 in on truck that will take your tamdon axles to a different pitch. older trailors that always being pulled level the axles get worn and loose in that spot ,so lift up or lower .it will tighten up your suspention when pulling. weight doesnt change pitch it changes height


----------



## maura

ididasku, 

I hope you realize this thread is over two months old, and the OP has either swapped out her rig or had a devastating wreck by now?


----------



## iridehorses

LOL, I guess it's time to close this one.


----------

